# English Lop - unspayed female



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 13, 2006)

Last month, I transported an E-Lop from Iowa backto a breeder here in Tennessee. 







The breeder just left me a message, asking if I wanted her.She had been kept inside, but this breeder has her outside.She's not happy and her allergies are flaring up. 

I can't stand the thought of her being culled for meat, or worse, being miserable for the rest of her life. 

I'm going to talk to hubby tonight and see if we can foster her for a while.


----------



## Haley (Nov 13, 2006)

Laura, she is adorable.

I really hope you can help. Maybe if you foster her we can help you try and find her a home here or through local shelters and such.

What a beautiful girl


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks. 

She's really sweet, too. She doesn't like being picked up, but she is very affectionate and loves petting. 

I just can't take on another permanent one right now. My four keep me busy. 

We had hertwo days last month, and my daughter fell in love with her.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 13, 2006)

Oh she is gorgeous!:loveI hope you can foster her Laura, I'd hate to think of this poor girl being culled.


----------



## Michaela (Nov 13, 2006)

Gosh look at those ears!:inlove:

I hope you do foster her, even if it's only for a short while, hopefully she'll find a permanent home, but, who wouldn't want to adopther!?

Michaelaand the girls:brownbunny:brownbunny:brownbunny


----------



## cheryl (Nov 13, 2006)

Ohh wow..what a pretty little girl :inlove:!! love those ears! 

I hope everything goes well with this young lady and she finds a forever loving home 



cheryl


----------



## jordiwes (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh you go girl! Great job! I hope she finds a permanent home as good as her foster one!

:highfive:


----------



## Bassetluv (Nov 14, 2006)

If Raph knew how to use the computer and saw this pic, he'd be in *LOVE*! She is absolutely gorgeous...:inlove:

Bless you for taking her in, and may she find a very loving forever home....


----------



## naturestee (Nov 14, 2006)

Darn darn darn! Must stop myself! I want her soooooo much but I don't know where I'd put her or how I'd find time for her.

Bless you for taking her in. I hope she finds a great forever home soon!


----------



## binkies (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh how georgeous!!! If I knew Tulla would let me have her, I would!!!!!! But we all know what happened last time I brought in a new bun.....


----------

